

Wave goodbye to global warming, GM and pesticides - kshatrea
http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/wave-goodbye-to-global-warming-gm-and-pesticides-29525621.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Crackpot, snake oil. Radio waves don't penetrate water. Whole thing is
nonsense.

